# Ideas for new harness



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

It's me again looking for some advise! My puppy Whisky has been using a soft puppy harness, it doesn't fit great but is still safe. I feel it twists round her body a lot when she is walking so would like to get her a new one. I liked the look of the ezydog fast fix harness and ordered an extra small which fitted her measurements best. It seems that even at its max the neck part is too short and pulls the chest strap too far forward, making it very close to her armpit! The chest strap is at its tightest and seems a bit loose and is catching under her front paws. 
Does anyone have any advise? She is still very small (about 2.5kg)


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Any ideas please


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I have various ones but I like the Puppia ones. I bought 2 recently and they seem to be comfortable and they are easy to put on and they fit them well. I bought the medium ones for my 2. For a puppy i would guess you need an XS or a S.

You can find the various models on Amazon.


----------



## Disneyboo2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks Peanut, I will have a look.


----------

